# All you need to know about vaping



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/15)

“Vaping has become a niche of tech culture, to the point that I can't attend a press event without getting lost in a plume of root beer-flavored vapors. I don't particularly enjoy the stench, but I am curious to know how electronic cigarettes became so popular, so fast.



On this week's episode of What's Tech?, The Verge's Executive Editor and resident smoker Dieter Bohn explains vaping. Is it healthier than smoking? Can it be used to fight nicotine addictions? Is vaping a sport?"

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/14/8410381/vaporizer-vaping-explainer-summary-whats-tech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (14/4/15)

Stench? STENCH!? How dare they?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (14/4/15)

I loved this comment from that article...
 

george rakkos
I understand that for the general populace of non smokers and even most smokers the idea of e-cigs sounds ridiculous. The poster child of how bad cigarettes are has been nicotine for years. I understand that no one want’s to go into the trouble of researching something they take no part of. I understand that most of us have strong opinions about things that have been formed over decades.

But this is a conversation about an issue that could affect the lives of millions. Maybe even yours or one of your loved ones.

Here are the basic points I want you to take with you and if you can spare a few minutes check them out.

Nicotine: This is a small segment about e-cigs on the BBC. The effects and danger of nicotine are discussed with the head of the Tobacco dependency department of the University of London.

Studies: The only thing we do not have so far are long term studies looking into the effects of ‘vaping’ after 10-20 years. Everything else has been mostly covered over the past couple of years with promising findings.

The liquid appears to have a small to no effect on lung, heart and general human tissue.
Second hand vaping is a non-issue as the vapor appears to be as ‘clean’ as the room it’s released into. 
The danger of exploding batteries applies to every electronic device with Li-Ion and Li-Po cells (phones, tablets, laptops etc). 
Marketing to children is ridiculous. If flavors are just for children should they be in Vodka?

Every study that gets a lot of attention from the media regarding the dangers of vaping usually does not hold water. The last one about formaldehyde in large quantities has been debunked by the New York Times. If you are so inclined read one of the most comprehensive studies done on the subjects

Regarding user safety. All bottles should be child proof. No parent should be dumb enough to leave one unattended near a child. Manufacturers should have to report the ingredients of their liquid. But if we want to save our children from every possible danger most of the liquids in our houses should be behind lock and key.

And again, I understand that to a non smoker Vaping seems like another version of smoking. But to us it isn’t. I feel better than I have in 17 years. My sense of smell and taste is back. My lungs are clear and I got my endurance back. I do not get a cold every few months. My chest doesn’t hurt anymore. This is a matter of life and death for millions. Do not make the assumption that because you managed to quit cold turkey that I just haven’t tried hard enough. If you never smocked don’t think that it is that easy to go without a cigarette.

Posted on Apr 14, 2015 | 1:16 PM Reply

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

